# 60% chance of rain



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

It sure rained on us


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

That sucks, been there done that, Did you catch anything?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... i've had some really good days in the rain.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Sometimes right after a good rain the fish really turn on. The water gets a lot of oxygen and it's like a shot of adrenaline for the fish.


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Sometimes right after a good rain the fish really turn on. The water gets a lot of oxygen and it's like a shot of adrenaline for the fish.


X2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck!


----------

